# Decorated Cookies -- Horses, Dogs & Goats



## Jill (Oct 19, 2009)

My mom, Joy, made these cookies for H and I!!! I love them!!! BUT, I kinda love them too much to eat them...






I wanted to show you all my mom -- showing her talents off. My mom is so artistic





Do any of you know of a way I could preserve them? Maybe make a shadow box or some other way to display them? They are so neat and so much talent and effort on her part, I don't want to spend 1 minute eating one of them and then it be gone forever....





PS the collie looks just like Kelsey... and in the horses, I see Bacardi, Hope, Rocket, Sundance, and some I'd probably buy if I saw them on LB's Sales Board


----------



## bfogg (Oct 19, 2009)

Wow Jill ! SHE MUST REALLY LOVE YOU A LOT!!!!!!!!Those aren't cookies those are works of art.

I don't blame you for wanting to keep them.

Bonnie


----------



## Sterling (Oct 19, 2009)

Ok...your Mom is super talented!!!! (How did she do that? Did she use a cutter?) Fabulous!!!! As far as preserving them...I'm not sure if this would work or not, but years ago I made Christmas tree ornaments from Milk Bone dog biscuit. Put ears and a face on it and then shellacked (sp?) them using Delta Coat varnish (glossy) you can find in the craft store or at Walmart in the craft department. I'm not sure with the cookies if it would depend how porous the dough was if it would matter. Maybe get a small bottle and try the tip of a leg or tail?

Awesome cookies!!! What do they taste like?


----------



## Jill (Oct 19, 2009)

Sterling said:


> Ok...your Mom is super talented!!!! (How did she do that? Did she use a cutter?) Fabulous!!!! As far as preserving them...I'm not sure if this would work or not, but years ago I made Christmas tree ornaments from Milk Bone dog biscuit. Put ears and a face on it and then shellacked (sp?) them using Delta Coat varnish (glossy) you can find in the craft store or at Walmart in the craft department. I'm not sure with the cookies if it would depend how porous the dough was if it would matter. Maybe get a small bottle and try the tip of a leg or tail?
> *Awesome cookies!!! What do they taste like?*


Well, now... we'd have to ask H about that



I was looking forward to showing him the cookies and he walked into the room I was in eating the bassett hound





They are sugar cookies. She's made them before for different things (like before my sister's new baby was born, grandkid's bday parties, etc.). I've never actually eaten one, though!

I will ook ofr that varnish! It sounds like it may be just the thing to keep them (assuming I can coat them before H eats another... I'd have killed him if it was the collie or one of the horses he ate!)


----------



## LittleRibbie (Oct 19, 2009)

He ate the Basset?? Oh no, Not the basset... I was going to ask you ...did your Mom even put what looked like a little fold in his ear? And Kelsey is perfect !!



It must have taken her hours to create the adorable fancy poodle. Oh there's Bacardi.

Jill I have never done this w/cookies but I have used just the spray farnish to preserve bread loaves for decorating buffets. Im positive it would be fine to use on just a plain cookie but Im not sure if it would work w/the frosting. I will say however I still have one of the cookies from the COOKIE BOUQUET company ( was a pretty butterfly decorated similar to your Moms...but not as nice ) that I thought was too pretty to eat. I think I got it 2 yrs. ago.....the frosting is alittle faded but it is now just rock hard. It sounds sorta silly but it was on a stick and I just put the thing in one of my potted plants...been there ever since.

P.S. I think your Mom needs a store on L.B. They are terrific!!

Heidi


----------



## Matt73 (Oct 19, 2009)

Those are beautiful! What a talented mommy


----------



## maplegum (Oct 19, 2009)

Wow Jill, they are really a work of art!

You have a very talented mother!


----------



## anoki (Oct 19, 2009)

OMG Jill!!!! That is what I want to do for the corgi National!!!!!!!! I don't know anything about decorating though...but I think it would be soooooo cool to have every colour of Cardigan Corgi on cookies at the show!!!!!



I have the cookie cutter...but no idea on how to do the icing....

Veeerrrrryyyyy cool!!!





~kathryn


----------



## Vertical Limit (Oct 19, 2009)

Very cute! And they look DEEEEELICIOUS!


----------



## Watcheye (Oct 19, 2009)

Those are so cool! I love the collie!


----------



## Maxi'sMinis (Oct 19, 2009)

To very cute Jill. It is wonderful having a Mom that makes things for you with love. I don't know how to preserve cookies but your pictures do a good job of it. You could frame them and hang them were you can see them everyday. Great Moms are hard to come by.


----------



## afoulk (Oct 19, 2009)

Wow Jill your Mom is so talented. I couldn't eat them either. Like you I would try to find a way to preserve them. Very impressive

Arlene


----------



## NoddalottaFarm (Oct 19, 2009)

Oh my gosh, I **LOVE** those!!!!!!!!!! Does she make and sell them?!?!?!? I am in awe!


----------



## Miniv (Oct 19, 2009)

I agree with all of the above! They are works of art and she could easily SELL them as SPECIALTY COOKIES!!!


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 2009)

YUM! I'd hate to eat them too but knowing me, I would!


----------



## Aristocratic Minis (Oct 20, 2009)

Those are just AMAZING! She could go into business for sure.

As for preserving them, years and years ago a group of us made "cookies" to be used for Christmas tree ornaments.

Somewhere there is a recipe for non-edible but preservable ornaments made of flour and salt. I forget what else is in the recipe. After they are baked they are hard as concrete. A coating of polyurethane and they are good for years. Before you bake them, you put in the little metal Christmas tree hangers so they are able to be attached to a branch.

Let me see if I can find that recipe.


----------



## Filipowicz Farm (Oct 20, 2009)

Jill, your mom is very talented. I would not eat them either they are to cute.


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Oct 20, 2009)

WOW~ those coolieas are just too beautiful to eat! I have the poodle and lab cutter but I am usually lucky to slap some frosting on them. You are so lucky to have such a talented Mom who shares her "goodies" with you.

Corinne


----------



## Allure Ranch (Oct 20, 2009)

_[SIZE=12pt]Those look great....[/SIZE]_


----------



## minie812 (Oct 20, 2009)

OMG...those are sooo pretty. My daughter is a baker so I figured I would ask her. She did tell me that the best way to preserve them is to dunk in very COLD milk (no kidding) and hurry and store them in a fairly large container (my tummy would do nicely) they will store for a short time as my tummy has a short shelf life right now


----------



## Soggy Bottom Ranch (Oct 21, 2009)

Jill,

Your mom is extremely talented! Those could not have been easy to do!


----------



## sfmini (Oct 22, 2009)

Jill, those cookies are so cool.

Your Mom could make some good money selling those at shows!


----------



## Jill (Oct 22, 2009)

My mom has made the neatest things ever since I can remember. Just very crafty and very artistic. I wish I had even a fraction of her talents in those areas!!!

We've all told her she could make good money selling those cookies, but she said it takes so long so she couldn't really charge enough, plus it would take a lot of the fun out of it if she were making them for "strangers".

For those who asked what she uses to decorate them, I'll ask her for more details but I know that she uses fondant for the big areas of color.

She's made the cutest pregnant lady cookies when Robin (sister) was pregnant this last time, she's made flip flops for a kids' pool party (granddaughter of her friend), clowns, rockets (grandkids bday parties), baby in a stork sling, etc.


----------

